# Craftsman YTS4500 Carburetor linkage help



## Carnage (Mar 23, 2014)

First post, so Hello all.
I have a yts4500 w/Kohler 26 hp Courage twin motor. 4 years old. yesterday it would not start. Cranks fin. Fuel pump is ok. No fuel in the cylinders via test.
Poured fuel in through the air cleaner and it starts & runs until the bowl is dry.
I figured it is the carburetor needs cleaned or the fuel shut off valve is inop.
Here is where my trouble began.
When disassembling the choke & throttle linkage I had trouble removing them, so I loosened the bolt holding the linkage assembly together. Of course it came apart in my hand. *Not thinking ahead I did not take any pictures and now putting it back together is proving difficult.* The diagrams available from Kohler are general representations and do not really match what I have in front of me. I could use help in few areas.
1. Does anyone have an assembled Kohler 26 HP engine Model SV735 that can submit a picture of that linkage assembly in tact ?
2. For future reference what is the simplest way to disassemble the choke & throttle linkage.
3. Any thoughts on the issue being something other than the carb gunked up or fuel stop valve ?

Thanks in advance for any assistance.
Signed
Lesson Learned


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Possibly there is a diagram in the service manual?
http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/productMatrix.htm

Or go to your local Sears store and take a peek?


----------

